# New Toys, more to come soon



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

big thanks to my homie for life Steve Meade... subs are being built now new "build" coming soon
www.stevemeadedesigns.com
























































EDIT: You know what I removed, and why.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:cheesy: Ohh shiiit, so what are they goin in?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'm gonna be tuning in on this build fo sho! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Dew eet big son! :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Apr 2 2011, 10:49 PM~20245036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa sho!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

This better make big DeeBeez!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice score! Awesome amps! 

Are they the constant power 2500's or the previous ones?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Apr 3 2011, 04:24 PM~20249005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cee pee


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

I see he signed them did he mod them?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 4 2011, 06:50 PM~20259271
> *not going to compete but it should be loud, I need a few more things before I can start
> cee pee
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 6 2011, 10:51 AM~20272986
> *I see he signed them did he mod them?
> *


no need to mod them, they will see a .7ohm load for daily and voltage wont be above 15.7ish they will handle that just fine  again I wont be competing, just a loud daily driver.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 6 2011, 02:33 PM~20275100
> *no need to mod them, they will see a .7ohm load for daily and voltage wont be above 15.7ish they will handle that just fine  again I wont be competing, just a loud daily driver.
> *


So when should we see the build?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 6 2011, 07:47 PM~20276447
> *So when should we see the build?
> *


most of the equipment will ship with the next 1-3 weeks


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

2 more packages came, I know they arent nightshades or anything but still  

fully loaded Fi BTL n2's d2 (1.4)


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 18 2011, 09:02 PM~20368200
> *2 more packages came, I know they arent nightshades or anything but still
> 
> fully loaded Fi BTL n2's d2 (1.4)
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 18 2011, 09:02 PM~20368200
> *2 more packages came, I know they arent nightshades or anything but still
> 
> fully loaded Fi BTL n2's d2 (1.4)
> ...


YESSSS!!!


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

psh, you could have done a clamshell of CVR's and a couple Optidrives for that money!lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 19 2011, 05:21 AM~20371207
> *psh, you could have done a clamshell of CVR's and a couple Optidrives for that money!lol
> *


I really wanted funky pups but I couldnt get any soon


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 19 2011, 09:20 PM~20376081
> *I really wanted funky pups but I couldnt get any soon
> *


W7's are everything.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 19 2011, 11:19 PM~20378727
> *W7's are everything.
> *


End topic. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 20 2011, 01:19 AM~20378727
> *W7's are everything.
> *


gotta love that "woosh woosh" sound


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 20 2011, 06:16 AM~20379575
> *gotta love that "woosh woosh" sound
> *


Well if you don't want that you could always go with audiobahn. They sound like ass, but they have chrome on them. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 20 2011, 07:31 AM~20379623
> *Well if you don't want that you could always go with audiobahn. They sound like ass, but they have chrome on them.  :biggrin:
> *


Only if you run them flamer ass amps.Heard the last series of them were doin close to 1.21 jigga watts


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

got a package today 25ft of 1/0 from knukonceptz :biggrin:, two packages from darvex were supposed to be here today so maybe tomorrow....

blk n decker smart charger...... lowes $99.99 its the shit! get one









stinger pro, knukonceptz kca, rf superflex


















RF has highest strand count and is the "least" flexible of the 3
Stinger has lowest strand count and is most flexible
Knu is in the middle on both


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 25 2011, 05:13 PM~20417613
> *got a package today 25ft of 1/0 from knukonceptz  :biggrin:, two packages from darvex were supposed to be here today so maybe tomorrow....
> 
> blk n decker smart charger...... lowes $99.99 its the shit! get one
> ...


wats better i high strand count or a lower strand count???


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Apr 25 2011, 11:11 PM~20419851
> *wats better i high strand count or a lower strand count???
> *


higher


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 26 2011, 12:47 AM~20420159
> *higher
> *


should go without saying


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I got tired of shit cluttering up my guest bedroom so I went out and did some work today. I got the battery/amp rack built and installed.I got the rear batteries wired up. The rack was made out of 3/4mdf and I put several braces along the bottom and layered it in resin and mat for added strength. Its big enough for 4 2150's should I upgrade in the future. I fused the runs from the front batteries to the rear with 300amp anl fuses. I usually dont for cars that I compete with but any car that see the road will get them, better safe than sorry. I used 3/0 copper ring terminals over standard car audio ring terminals since they are better quality and its easier to fit 0ga wire in there since most is over sized nowadays. They only cost 90cents each at www.delcity.com opposed to double and triple that on most sites. I went with heat shring tubing over the standard rubber boots since they close off the terminals and keep all moisture out and look better imo. That can be bought from pretty much any welding supply site/store. I have to pick up more fuses and bolts tomorrow so I can set the gains with the DD-1 and mount the amps up. From there I can drop the subs in and the trunk will be finished


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

During my period of being lazy I went ahead and bought some RF T2652 components (6.5) since my old bs coaxils wont cut it anymore. I ended up getting 4 of the Ascendant Audio Carbon mids (7in) for an upgrade once the Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3 is released. (Im going active with Seas tweeters and a RF 600.4 or 1000.4.) Glassing the doors up for pods and tweets in the a-pillar. but that wont be anytime soon. I also glassed up the inside of my box to further strengthen it, the baffle is 1" sides are 3/4. more pics/progress tomorrow


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

for those looking for good cheap 1/0 go to www.mechman.com and use the shok wire, Ive used this and the Knukonceptz CCA wire for this install. The shok has a sturdier jacket, the strand count is higher and the wire is thicker. I honestly do not like the Knukonceptz cca at all. The jacket and wire has a very brittle/flimsy feel, hopefully it holds up but I will not buy it again.

I got the batteries and amps wired up and everything works, Im going to finish the big 3 and get started on the front doors. My favorite HU died today after 7yrs of service. Pioneer 8600mp, luckily I had a backup Premier 860mp so all is well. Ill put up more pictures tomorrow...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

swee!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good. I am very pleased with the ease of use, and outcome of using the DD-1. Definitely prefer it over my OScope now.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

since its a 4dr Im going to put some big wheels back on it, but no monster truck lift
24x10 with a 255/30r24s

















the subs have been playing for about a week now, even with all the electrical upgrades I have severe voltage drop. Im dropping down to low-mid 11s. But thats what happens when you have a TRUE 7000w rms not some korean bullshit. Im getting a 2nd alternator and a module within a few weeks, it will be much louder. There's 2 layers of damplifier pro over the entire back half of the car and fiberglass resin w/heavy mat. Ive broken the back corner light housing off and knocked all the emblems off as well. It moves tons of air even though its starving for voltage. Ill get a better video up sunday, it does hair tricks at the back window 
and no the amps arent cutting out thats just how the beat to the song goes..

Lil Wayne - Beat without bass
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Digital_Designs/?action=view&current=test1.mp4


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

yes that ugly mofo is in need of paint badly, I have everything in my shop already it will get sprayed this winter lol


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus bro!!! Beatin the block down.Keep it goin bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

voltage still sucks ass but it still moves shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbIXI9bEfe4


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

Pitbullx said:


> for those looking for good cheap 1/0 go to www.mechman.com and use the shok wire, Ive used this and the Knukonceptz CCA wire for this install. The shok has a sturdier jacket, the strand count is higher and the wire is thicker. I honestly do not like the Knukonceptz cca at all. The jacket and wire has a very brittle/flimsy feel, hopefully it holds up but I will not buy it again.
> 
> I got the batteries and amps wired up and everything works, Im going to finish the big 3 and get started on the front doors. My favorite HU died today after 7yrs of service. Pioneer 8600mp, luckily I had a backup Premier 860mp so all is well. Ill put up more pictures tomorrow...


should of gotten the OFC 1/0 from knu, sell me that knu wire you have


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I prefer the OFC RF wire that Im running  better than the shit from KNU, but the Shok cca is better all round than the Knu cca


----------

